# The Girls (and sometimes Bob)



## limr

Well, if @pixmedic can have his cat snake thread, and @jcdeboever can have his furry family thread, I can have one, too!

And to start off with a bombshell, this first set is aaaaallllll digital!

"Go away," says Zelda.

 


"Put that camera away, lady!"
 


"I SAID PUT IT AWAY!"


----------



## limr

Mrs. Parker:
 


The mouse taunts her:
 

"MINE!"


----------



## snowbear

KITTEH!


----------



## jcdeboever

Yay! More Kittie..... I'm subscribed [emoji76]


----------



## Derrel

Looking forward to this!


----------



## pjaye

Kittens!!! Love the shots. I am still partial to Zelda since we share a name.


----------



## annamaria

Love this thread now I'm subscribed to yours and pixmedic.  Well you know I have to have my fix for the day[emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.

I likes them all.


----------



## jcdeboever

Purrrrrrrrrr


----------



## vintagesnaps

Who is Sometimes Bob?


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> Who is Sometimes Bob?



Well, he's _always _Bob but he probably won't make as many appearances as the girls


----------



## vintagesnaps

So Bob's a hairless breed, huh.


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> So Bob's a hairless breed, huh.



Yes, he's the rare hairless painted cat


----------



## jcdeboever

Soup [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Sometimes Bob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's _always _Bob but he probably won't make as many appearances as the girls
> 
> 
> View attachment 137168
Click to expand...

Fear the Turtle!


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Soup [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Fear the Turtle!


----------



## pjaye

limr said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Sometimes Bob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's _always _Bob but he probably won't make as many appearances as the girls
> 
> 
> View attachment 137168
Click to expand...


Oh we need more pictures of Bob!


----------



## limr

There will definitely be pictures of Bob  He is the Best Turtle Evah.

For now, here are the brats waiting for their bedtime snack.


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou is terribly allergic to cats.  Even if she writes 'cat' she starts sneezing and her eyes swell up.  Consequently, no cats.  Before Mary Lou, I had cats.  The last cat was Senator, a big, fat, orange cat. I had turtles also.  A year ago I had to get rid of them.  They co-existed peacefully with the Koi for years, then suddenly they started attacking the fish.  I had the turtles for 15 years.





Here is my oldest Sarah, with 'Keith Urban' shortly after purchase.


----------



## limr

I feel sorry for Mary Lou. But at least you have the Cook!


----------



## tirediron

Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! 
Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! 
Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! 
Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! 
Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! 
Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob! Bob!  Bob!


----------



## Derrel

Keith Urban, the turtle! Gotta love that!


----------



## pixmedic

Turtle power.
Kowabunga!


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> Turtle power.
> Kowabunga!


DUDE!


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle power.
> Kowabunga!
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE!
Click to expand...

Totally tubular and probably gnarly


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle power.
> Kowabunga!
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally tubular and probably gnarly
Click to expand...


Like, fer suuuuure.


----------



## tirediron

*We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!
We want BOB!*


----------



## limr

How about a teeny tiny baby Bob from when we first got him?


----------



## waday

limr said:


> How about a teeny tiny baby Bob from when we first got him?
> 
> View attachment 137248


So his head stayed the same size? Interesting.


----------



## jcdeboever

I like turtles


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a teeny tiny baby Bob from when we first got him?
> 
> View attachment 137248
> 
> 
> 
> So his head stayed the same size? Interesting.
Click to expand...


Pretty much!


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> How about a teeny tiny baby Bob from when we first got him?
> 
> View attachment 137248



Aw baby Bob so cute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b_twill

Hey looks like Bob comes with his own box to play in!


----------



## limr

Brat. I needed to use that bag. I had to lure her away with a different bag.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> Brat. I needed to use that bag. I had to lure her away with a different bag.
> 
> View attachment 137292


Spoiled brat


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> Brat. I needed to use that bag. I had to lure her away with a different bag.
> 
> View attachment 137292



Ma look it's puuurfect for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

limr said:


> How about a teeny tiny baby Bob from when we first got him?
> 
> View attachment 137248


Baby turtle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri

Oh....and of course the girls look spectacular all the time..... but, but....

baby turtle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limr

Zelda is partly camouflaged.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> Zelda is partly camouflaged.
> 
> View attachment 137402


She gorgeous


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> Zelda is partly camouflaged.
> 
> View attachment 137402


It's like a reverse ninja cat


----------



## limr

Mrs.Parker was being very uncooperative. She was in a flirty mood, so any time I came up to her with the phone, she was in constant motion, purring and rubbing against everything. Brat. Kinda cool picture, though.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> Mrs.Parker was being very uncooperative. She was in a flirty mood, so any time I came up to her with the phone, she was in constant motion, purring and rubbing against everything. Brat. Kinda cool picture, though.
> 
> View attachment 137403


My cat does that every time


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda is partly camouflaged.
> 
> View attachment 137402
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a reverse ninja cat
Click to expand...

Albino Ninja!


----------



## Gary A.

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda is partly camouflaged.
> 
> View attachment 137402
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a reverse ninja cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Albino Ninja!
Click to expand...

One of those daylight Ninjas or a winter Ninja.


----------



## tirediron

Gary A. said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda is partly camouflaged.
> 
> View attachment 137402
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a reverse ninja cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Albino Ninja!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of those daylight Ninjas or a winter Ninja.
Click to expand...

"Winter Ninja"... perfect!


----------



## limr

Nap time for the Winter Ninja




And her less-stealthy sister


----------



## limr

And basking time for Bob


----------



## tirediron

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Bob!


----------



## limr

One on each side most mornings...


----------



## limr

Saying goodbye before leaving for work. They both got kisses.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> Saying goodbye before leaving for work. They both got kisses.
> 
> View attachment 137677
> 
> 
> View attachment 137679


Bye mommy, I'll make sure to cough up a fir ball while you have abandoned me.


----------



## tirediron

Cats... shmatts...  we need more *BOB!*


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> Cats... shmatts...  we need more *BOB!*


Bob needs to come out of his shell. He is a shy guy that is fly.


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> Cats... shmatts...  we need more *BOB!*



Keep yer Canadian pants on, I'm gettin' there!


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats... shmatts...  we need more *BOB!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep yer Canadian pants on, I'm gettin' there!
Click to expand...

So's Christmas!


----------



## limr

It's feeding time!

This one's for you, @tirediron


----------



## tirediron

Bob!


----------



## terri

Hi, Bob!


----------



## limr

I was such a cliche this morning - cat snoozing on my lap while I knit.


----------



## limr

Mrs Parker ponders the meaning of it all. Or she saw a bird.


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> I was such a cliche this morning - cat snoozing on my lap while I knit.
> 
> View attachment 137755



Aw so sweet and cozy in the blankie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> Mrs Parker ponders the meaning of it all. Or she saw a bird.
> 
> View attachment 137756


Does Mrs Parker cackle (chatter) when she sees a bird?

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> I was such a cliche this morning - cat snoozing on my lap while I knit.
> 
> View attachment 137755


Built in eye mask

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## limr

annamaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was such a cliche this morning - cat snoozing on my lap while I knit.
> 
> View attachment 137755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw so sweet and cozy in the blankie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Well, it's actually just a scarf. I'm practicing my cables. But a blanket IS probably going to be my next project!


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Parker ponders the meaning of it all. Or she saw a bird.
> 
> View attachment 137756
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mrs Parker cackle (chatter) when she sees a bird?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...


Not that I've ever heard. But Zelda does when she sees the red laser dot.


----------



## limr

The Bob


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> The Bob
> 
> View attachment 137905


Nice quality image. I like turtles.


----------



## limr

Is Zelda trying to tell me something?


----------



## jcdeboever

I've been gone all week, miss my babies.


----------



## limr

Behind her is a little backpack made out of sweatshirt material. I was cleaning things out, getting stuff ready to go to the Goodwill and was planning to donate that backpack. Zelda had other ideas. It's now one of her favorite beds. Well, for the moment, anyway. So on the floor it stays until she loses interest.

Oh, and that bag of treats behind her? Every night, I put that back on the desk, and every morning, I find it on the floor in a different position. She likes to bat it around. Silly brats.



jcdeboever said:


> I've been gone all week, miss my babies.



I know what that's like. I miss them horribly when I'm away. I'll be away for a week in May and then another week in June.

The first time I left them was a few months after I got them, so they were still kittens, about 4 months old. I was afraid they were going to be mad when I got home, but instead, I walked through the door and Zelda came running up to see what was going on. I swear she got this look on her little face, like, "Oh my god, the mama is back!" I knelt down and she came running over to rub her face all over mine. She was so happy. Mrs. Parker then butted in and started rubbing, too.


----------



## Gary A.

The Cook is so old, that when we leave town, she goes with us.


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> Is Zelda trying to tell me something?
> 
> View attachment 138034



I think she is. I love it so funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

This bag went unmolested for weeks. Then Zelda found it and made it her mission to conquer it.

Last night, she emerged from battle victorious.


----------



## limr

The girls were born in April, but no one knows the exact date, so I celebrate their birthdays in the middle of the month.

So Happy 7th Birthdays, Zelda and Mrs. Parker!


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> The girls were born in April, but no one knows the exact date, so I celebrate their birthdays in the middle of the month.
> 
> So Happy 7th Birthdays, Zelda and Mrs. Parker!
> 
> View attachment 138269
> 
> View attachment 138270



Aw cute. Where's their cake? Well here is a piece [emoji513]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

annamaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girls were born in April, but no one knows the exact date, so I celebrate their birthdays in the middle of the month.
> 
> So Happy 7th Birthdays, Zelda and Mrs. Parker!
> 
> View attachment 138269
> 
> View attachment 138270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw cute. Where's their cake? Well here is a piece [emoji513]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I should figure out how to make a cake for kitties. I gave them some fancy wet food for dinner and tried a few small pieces of cookie for dessert. Zelda had a few pieces but Mrs.Parker is a picky eater (which is strange - she's the chubby one!) and she just sniffed and walked away.


----------



## limr

Here's Bob, whose birthday is also coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girls were born in April, but no one knows the exact date, so I celebrate their birthdays in the middle of the month.
> 
> So Happy 7th Birthdays, Zelda and Mrs. Parker!
> 
> View attachment 138269
> 
> View attachment 138270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw cute. Where's their cake? Well here is a piece [emoji513]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should figure out how to make a cake for kitties. I gave them some fancy wet food for dinner and tried a few small pieces of cookie for dessert. Zelda had a few pieces but Mrs.Parker is a picky eater (which is strange - she's the chubby one!) and she just sniffed and walked away.
Click to expand...

Fish cakes.


----------



## Gary A.

Bob is almost a fish ... a Bob Cake, he comes pre-boxed.  (Bob looks like a Roberta.)


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Bob is almost a fish ... a Bob Cake, he comes pre-boxed.  (Bob looks like a Roberta.)



Bob will not be made into cakes!! 

He's big enough that it might be easier to make a determination. Even if Bob is a she, her name will still be Bob


----------



## tirediron

Bob doesn't look thrilled at the prospect of his upcoming event.


----------



## terri

Nice pictures of Bob!    And a happy belated birthday to the girls.    

We do "guesstimates" on birthdays for our girls, too.    Finn was a stray, so small that I thought she couldn't possibly be more than 4 months old when she adopted us.   The vet, however, said she had to be at least 8 months old due to the adult teeth she had.   Bex is more easily pinned down.  We have her age within a couple of weeks, since she was between 5-7 weeks when we found her at the shelter.    They are about 3 years apart in age.

My next mission, when they are both much older, is to adopt two sisters, both tiny.   I'd love to watch the dynamic of litter mates, as opposed to the mixed bag I've always had with cats.        They never cuddle, only form occasional truces (share the bed with us, on opposite ends), but the rest of the time it's spy vs. spy - complete with ambushes and treat-stealing.


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> Bob doesn't look thrilled at the prospect of his upcoming event.



To be fair, Bob never really looks thrilled unless he's staring at some food - and even then, it's more of a confused look as he tries to figure out how to grab the food.


----------



## Gary A.

terri said:


> Nice pictures of Bob!    And a happy belated birthday to the girls.
> 
> We do "guesstimates" on birthdays for our girls, too.    Finn was a stray, so small that I thought she couldn't possibly be more than 4 months old when she adopted us.   The vet, however, said she had to be at least 8 months old due to the adult teeth she had.   Bex is more easily pinned down.  We have her age within a couple of weeks, since she was between 5-7 weeks when we found her at the shelter.    They are about 3 years apart in age.
> 
> My next mission, when they are both much older, is to adopt two sisters, both tiny.   I'd love to watch the dynamic of litter mates, as opposed to the mixed bag I've always had with cats.        They never cuddle, only form occasional truces (share the bed with us, on opposite ends), but the rest of the time it's spy vs. spy - complete with ambushes and treat-stealing.





limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob is almost a fish ... a Bob Cake, he comes pre-boxed.  (Bob looks like a Roberta.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob will not be made into cakes!!
> 
> He's big enough that it might be easier to make a determination. Even if Bob is a she, her name will still be Bob
Click to expand...

The easiest is to examine the claws, Males have much longer claws than females. On the underside, where the belly plates meet (plastron), the male's belly is slightly concave while the female's is flat.  The males have a small V notch in their upper shell at the tail, the females lack said notch.


----------



## limr

Hmm, maybe Bob _is _a she. I don’t see a notch, though I do see some pretty mad balancing skillz


----------



## Gary A.

Bob Ballet!!!! Nicely performed Bob. Nope, no notch and short claws. 

Hello, Roberta.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Bob Ballet!!!! Nicely performed Bob. Nope, no notch and short claws.
> 
> Hello, Roberta.



She still prefers Bob


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girls were born in April, but no one knows the exact date, so I celebrate their birthdays in the middle of the month.
> 
> So Happy 7th Birthdays, Zelda and Mrs. Parker!
> 
> View attachment 138269
> 
> View attachment 138270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw cute. Where's their cake? Well here is a piece [emoji513]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should figure out how to make a cake for kitties. I gave them some fancy wet food for dinner and tried a few small pieces of cookie for dessert. Zelda had a few pieces but Mrs.Parker is a picky eater (which is strange - she's the chubby one!) and she just sniffed and walked away.
Click to expand...


Well you will have to just order a special kitty cake from the local pastry meow shop [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> The girls were born in April, but no one knows the exact date, so I celebrate their birthdays in the middle of the month.
> 
> So Happy 7th Birthdays, Zelda and Mrs. Parker!
> 
> View attachment 138269
> 
> View attachment 138270


Happy Birthday! Catnip for everyone!


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> Here's Bob, whose birthday is also coming up in a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 138327


Hi Bob, I got some pics of your kin today, they told me to say hey...


----------



## vintagesnaps

Google 'birthday cake for cats'... I knew there had to be.


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> Google 'birthday cake for cats'... I knew there had to be.



Hmmm, maybe I'll make them a cake. I'll have to figure out a different recipe, though. Mrs. Parker doesn't seem to like tuna. They both really love Kraft fat-free American singles, though, for whatever weird reason


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Ballet!!!! Nicely performed Bob. Nope, no notch and short claws.
> 
> Hello, Roberta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still prefers Bob
Click to expand...

We can always say Bobbie, Bob for short.      Who knew?   

Still, now when you refer to "the girls" it actually includes all 3 of them.


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google 'birthday cake for cats'... I knew there had to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I'll make them a cake. I'll have to figure out a different recipe, though. Mrs. Parker doesn't seem to like tuna. They both really love Kraft fat-free American singles, though, for whatever weird reason
Click to expand...


They are finicky of course so it has to a name brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google 'birthday cake for cats'... I knew there had to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I'll make them a cake. I'll have to figure out a different recipe, though. Mrs. Parker doesn't seem to like tuna. They both really love Kraft fat-free American singles, though, for whatever weird reason
Click to expand...

Hey ... a Cheesecake ... well, in this case a Fake-Cheese Cake.


----------



## Gary A.

Gary likes cheesecake ... he think that most likely JC does as well.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Gary likes cheesecake ... he think that most likely JC does as well.



I like cheesecake, but can't eat more than 2 bites. Literally. It's so rich and I'm moderately lactose-intolerant, so anything more than 2 bites and it would be doubleplusungood for Leo.


----------



## jcdeboever

I like cheesecake


----------



## snowbear

The pandas at the Nat Zoo get a fruit conglomeration as their birthday cakes.  Maybe a little salmon or such (but be careful of salt content)?


----------



## limr

Lazy Saturday.


----------



## jcdeboever

Bright lights no more.


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> Lazy Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 138524


Kitteh!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Bob romps.


----------



## limr

Bob romps in the grass.


----------



## Gary A.

Bob is so cute.  You've had him for a while, I thought he'd be larger by now.


----------



## annamaria

What a look of content, so cute. The other day in my neighborhood as I was driving there was a small turtle on my my side of the road. I couldn't leave him there so stopped the car turned the flashers on and placed him in a safe grassy area.  Hope he is ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

He's about the size of my hand by now. We've had him for 2 years. In fact, it's almost exactly 2 years, so his birthday is coming up in a few days! He was just a tiny little thumb Boblet when we got him


----------



## limr

annamaria said:


> What a look of content, so cute. The other day in my neighborhood as I was driving there was a small turtle on my my side of the road. I couldn't leave him there so stopped the car turned the flashers on and placed him in a safe grassy area.  Hope he is ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yay!  

Yup, it's mating season for a lot of species right now, so keep an eye out for more turtles that need rescuing.


----------



## annamaria

limr said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a look of content, so cute. The other day in my neighborhood as I was driving there was a small turtle on my my side of the road. I couldn't leave him there so stopped the car turned the flashers on and placed him in a safe grassy area.  Hope he is ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Yup, it's mating season for a lot of species right now, so keep an eye out for more turtles that need rescuing.
Click to expand...


I will do that!  [emoji217] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

We has goslings around the corner.  I need to walk over once it stops raining.


----------



## limr

Bob


----------



## limr

And the girls


----------



## jcdeboever

Box's and bags oh my!


----------



## vintagesnaps

The girls went shopping at DSW? Do they have any cat shoes like the B. Kliban ones?? lol


----------



## limr

Had to look up B. Kliban :/

They prefer bare feet. But Mama needed new shoes and Mama hit a good sale AND a coupon   (No, none of them are Coach.)


----------



## vintagesnaps

A coupon _and_ a sale! The girls seem to have mixed opinions.

(How do you not remember B. Kliban cats? nm You are younger than me... How about Laurel Burch??)


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> A coupon _and_ a sale! The girls seem to have mixed opinions.
> 
> (How do you not remember B. Kliban cats? nm You are younger than me... How about Laurel Burch??)



Once I saw them, I recognized them, but just didn't ever know the name. Same with Laurel Burch.


----------



## limr

Was at my sister's house last night and hung out with her dog. Meet Stella:


----------



## limr

Lazy Saturday.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Still waking up:


----------



## limr

Wut?


----------



## jcdeboever

Cat nose and cat nip hangover


----------



## Gary A.

Nice animals and images.


----------



## limr

The Bob.


----------



## jcdeboever

Bob! What's up bud? You found your way home!


----------



## tirediron

Bob looks annoyed.


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> Bob looks annoyed.


That's like the Jolly Green Giant picking us up.....just saying....I like turtles


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> Bob looks annoyed.



Bob always looks annoyed. He's a turtle. It's what they do.


----------



## limr

The new scratching post was an instant hit.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## jcdeboever

They have such a rough life. Bob called me today and wants me to hook him up. He said the action in Michigan  is red hot.


----------



## limr

Bob's lookin' for a little Midwestern somethin'-somethin', eh?


----------



## snowbear

Increase the population of the shores of Lake St  Clair


----------



## limr

I am Bob. This is my corn.


----------



## limr

And this is my bone.


----------



## jcdeboever

I like corn


----------



## jcdeboever

If I liked bones... well let's just say I would be open season for grypf.


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> If I liked bones... well let's just say I would be open season for grypf.



Yes, well, let's keep this thread about cats and turtles. You guys already have your Coffee House boys' clubhouse


----------



## terri

I didn't know you could give a turtle a bone.    He looks like he's enjoying it thoroughly!    

Bob.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> You guys already have your Coffee House boys' clubhouse


Which could easily be locked.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> I didn't know you could give a turtle a bone.    He looks like he's enjoying it thoroughly!
> 
> Bob.



He quite really likes tearing at the bone  Buzz makes sure to leave some meat on it for Bob to work on.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys already have your Coffee House boys' clubhouse
> 
> 
> 
> Which could easily be locked.
Click to expand...


----------



## terri

limr said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could give a turtle a bone.    He looks like he's enjoying it thoroughly!
> 
> Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He quite really likes tearing at the bone  Buzz makes sure to leave some meat on it for Bob to work on.
Click to expand...

I see that one flashing little front paw! 

He's so cute! !


----------



## tirediron

Bob!!!


----------



## limr

Up close and personal with the girls:


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

The Bob.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> The Bob.
> 
> View attachment 148580


I love Bob


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bob.
> 
> View attachment 148580
> 
> 
> 
> I love Bob
Click to expand...


Me too


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Mirror, mirror on the wall...


----------



## terri

Hee hee, nice!!   

And I missed the one from last month - Bob is looking right stately here.


----------



## benhasajeep

Our cat is named Hickok, not that he listens to it.  But now that it's getting colder.  He becomes less independant and more cuddly.  Can read that as a warm place to lay on.


----------



## limr

Bob


----------



## jcdeboever

Oh, Bob taking a winter dip, nice...


----------



## limr

The girls are taking turns helping me recover from the crud.


----------



## limr

Mrs. Parker slept like this for a solid 45 minutes. Then she woke up, slid off my lap, and chased her tail for a few minutes.


----------



## terri

My girls do the belly-up thing, too.  I call it the "4 paws up" position.    

I love Bob's latest portrait!


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> Bob



Did he see his shadow?


----------



## limr

Hmm, not sure why some of the pictures have gone away.

Here are some more to make up for that:


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

Photos have been dropping out, quite randomly, it seems.


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


>


Unimpressed Bob remains unimpressed!


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unimpressed Bob remains unimpressed!
Click to expand...


It is very difficult to impress a turtle.


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unimpressed Bob remains unimpressed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is very difficult to impress a turtle.
Click to expand...

Or........... maybe you're just not putting sufficient effort in to it?


----------



## terri

limr said:


>




And what might she be pondering here?    Classic feline expression that often leads to no good.


----------



## limr

Huh. Apparently some pictures are no longer available 

Here are some others:

Mrs. Parker





Bob





Zelda





My sister's dog, Stella.


----------



## tirediron

Bobbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

Boooooob and nosies


----------



## terri

I will steal Bob if I ever come to visit.   Just so you know.   I. Love. That.Turtle!


----------



## limr

terri said:


> I will steal Bob if I ever come to visit.   Just so you know.   I. Love. That.Turtle!



Noted - I will lock him away  He is a good, fine turtle!


----------



## waday

Look at those big Stella eyes!


----------



## limr

My girls are 9 years old today!

As wee little fluff balls, just a day or two after I brought them home when they were about 10 weeks old.




Snuggly kittens.









Lights on but no one's home...









And Bob, just because  (He'll be 4 in a month. More pictures will come then.)


----------



## vintagesnaps

Hey, it's Sometimes Bob!! Haven't seen him in a long time. Aw, look at the girls in the snuggly picture in the comfy chair, so cute and then all grown up. 

Bob's looking rather intense there!


----------



## limr

Serious Bob is serious.


----------



## limr

Hey, I found the pictures from their first birthday!


----------



## limr

Happy Weekend from the girls!


----------



## K9Kirk

Nice pics, I miss my cats.


----------



## BillM

Is Bob not allowed to enjoy the weekend ? What's up with that !!!!!


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> Is Bob not allowed to enjoy the weekend ? What's up with that !!!!!



Here he is, being social


----------



## BillM

Hello Bob !!!


----------



## limr

2010: They were so little! I've had them for 9 years and 1 month.


----------



## snowbear

Awwwww


----------



## limr

Happy Birthday to my furry little brats!!


----------



## terri

I missed some of these!   Happy birthday to the girls  (even though they don't seem impressed with the fuss).  
They have grown into gorgeous cats.  

How's Bob?


----------



## limr

terri said:


> I missed some of these!   Happy birthday to the girls  (even though they don't seem impressed with the fuss).
> They have grown into gorgeous cats.
> 
> How's Bob?



Bob is a good, fine turtle


----------



## Derrel

I heard the other night that a woman was given an approximately $400 citation by Italian police. She was outside of her home walking her turtle which they described as, "a turtle the size of a pizza." Apparently it is okay to walk your dog during lockdown in Italy... but not your turtle. Sounds kind of discriminatory to me. Her turtle did not have a leash, by the way. I heard this on CBS radio with Amy Lawrence a couple of nights ago


----------



## terri

Derrel said:


> I heard the other night that a woman was given an approximately $400 citation by Italian police. She was outside of her home walking her turtle which they described as, "a turtle the size of a pizza." Apparently it is okay to walk your dog during lockdown in Italy... but not your turtle. Sounds kind of discriminatory to me. Her turtle did not have a leash, by the way. I heard this on CBS radio with Amy Lawrence a couple of nights ago


Crazy!

Leave the turtle alone!!


----------



## limr

I love that this comes up in my Facebook memories feed every year. It's been five whole years since we got Bob! Tiny little Bob turtle


----------



## vintagesnaps

Aw, baby Sometimes Bob! and Happy Birthday?!!


----------



## Soocom1

Awwwww....Bob is cute!!!!!!


----------



## terri

limr said:


> I love that this comes up in my Facebook memories feed every year. It's been five whole years since we got Bob! Tiny little Bob turtle


Look at him!  I love the little guy.


----------



## limr

I am DYING, they were so tiny!


----------



## limr

Zelda derps.


----------



## limr

Mrs Parker burrows.


----------



## limr

Well, I missed my chance at posting this in "The Next Shot Is..." thread, but here are my pictures that include a Christmas Tree. Oh yeah, and cats


----------



## terri

Love those faces!!


----------



## Soocom1

Yours are healthier than mine, but your masters are gorgeous.


----------



## cgw

limr said:


> Well, I missed my chance at posting this in "The Next Shot Is..." thread, but here are my pictures that include a Christmas Tree. Oh yeah, and cats
> 
> View attachment 261750


Little angels...Shot before or after they tried climbing the tree?


----------



## webestang64

OMG! How did I miss this thread.......Sweet Kitty's.................


----------



## limr

cgw said:


> Little angels...Shot before or after they tried climbing the tree?



Thankfully, they're older and tamer than they were as young, foolish kittens, when I could only have a small planted sapling that they could not climb. These days, they are more interested in trying to drink the water in the base and attack the presents.


----------



## terri

awww....


----------

